# MOT this morning.



## hubcap61

Passed with no advisories. Happy days.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Congratulations. It's always a worry. 
Hoggy.


----------



## cb550

Good news


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Always nice, in 21 years yellow has only failed once and that was when they changed the law on number plates but didn’t inform the public


----------



## Jay225

Nice one!,,,
peace of mind for another year,,,


----------



## grahamtt225bam

Congratulations always feels good especially with 0 advisories


----------



## David C

YELLOW_TT said:


> Always nice, in 21 years yellow has only failed once and that was when they changed the law on number plates but didn’t inform the public


What change in law was that?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

David C said:


> What change in law was that?


They made honey comb back ground on the plates illegal but you only found out when you went for an MOT


----------



## SciroccoSteve

YELLOW_TT said:


> They made honey comb back ground on the plates illegal but you only found out when you went for an MOT


that is just stupid. whats the reasoning behind it?


----------



## StuartDB

I think lots of number plates tried to interfere with speed cameras etc

They also clamped down spacing and screw cap positioning... I had A8 SB X for years with the black screw cap position to try and make AB SB... it was fine for about 10 years then not


----------



## YELLOW_TT

SciroccoSteve said:


> that is just stupid. whats the reasoning behind it?


No idea they still come up on speed cameras sadly I have the proof 🤣🤣


----------



## David C

I don’t think the law changed, it was just enforced more through the MOT.

MOT examiners were not happy about it either as they were failing plates they'd passed the year before.
The MOT had never been about enforcing laws, it was about vehicle safety both for the user and those around it.


----------



## SciroccoSteve

YELLOW_TT said:


> No idea they still come up on speed cameras sadly I have the proof 🤣🤣


you guys have some strange laws across the pond, ill say that. i mean over in the US in certain states we got some crazy ones too, and i happen to live in one of the crazier ones.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

David C said:


> I don’t think the law changed, it was just enforced more through the MOT.
> 
> MOT examiners were not happy about it either as they were failing plates they'd passed the year before.
> The MOT had never been about enforcing laws, it was about vehicle safety both for the user and those around it.


Not sure but the tester defo said at the time the law had been changed


----------

